# Home Made Slingshot Ammo



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:124]

This is for the shooter on a budget ,I got this idea from Jorge Sprave ,when he made heavy slingshot ammo out of nuts bolts and washers thus I've made smaller version I call mini bone crushers for my friend F.A.B and I also figured out how to make a bullet shaped ammo using tiny nuts bolts and washers. I'm also going to make and send him some pill shaped ammo,they will be made out of steel pieces and I got the idea for from a slinger friend. On Y.T ,he's a cool guy!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> This is for the shooter on a budget ,I got this idea from Jorge Sprave ,when he made heavy slingshot ammo out of nuts bolts and washers thus I've made smaller version I call mini bone crushers for my friend F.A.B and I also figured out how to make a bullet shaped ammo using tiny nuts bolts and washers. I'm also going to make and send him some pill shaped ammo,they will be made out of steel pieces and I got the idea for from a slinger friend. On Y.T ,he's a cool guy!


I think that a shooter on a budget would not like the expense of those nuts, washers and a screw to make one projectile, not to mention the time it takes to put a few hundred of those together, I would think going to a big fastener house and buying 1000 M10 or M8 or 3/8 16 heavy nuts would be a better idea, but that is just my opinion ;- )

wll


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its a valid opinion ,but you have to understand I put these together using hand sized packages not 100 at a time like a factory worker ,so it doesn't take long to screw them together.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nuts for me are the cheapest way to go and my primary ammo. But to take a simple nut a step further.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a good idea ,I'll make some of those for my friend too! thanks


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@pgandy~~Cool idea...a sure small game hitter....Thanks for sharing....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Those nuts with a star washer are a step upwards. Be warned that they are hard on the pocket. You might want to consider other means of carry.


----------



## WolfgangStiller (Oct 29, 2014)

I just order 1,275 (10 pounds) of 3/8 inch steel balls from Amazon for $42 with shipping:

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004PX9KOK/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

At that price, it's hard to beat this even buying just the bare nuts.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I never bought steels that big LOL!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Those nuts with a star washer are a step upwards. Be warned that they are hard on the pocket. You might want to consider other means of carry.


Those look wicked with the star washer. I can definitely see that would be hard on a pocket, but wouldn't it also be really hard on the pouch?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have never used a pouch. I carry a Dankung clone that melts unseen in my hip pocket and does not alert metal detectors. A pouch would advertise. The points irritated my thigh to some extent and I think would have been a matter of time before they would have worn a hole in my relatively thin cloth pockets. My guess is that they would be less prone to wore a hole in a pouch, especially leather. And I think the problem nonexistent with a thick leather case that fastened securely to the belt. I stopped carrying them because I feared holing my pocket and I felt no need for the extra punch they gave. I carry three ½" lead balls in the streets for dogs although the government seems to have gotten the dog situation under control. Around the house and on the property I've switched to 9mm clay balls that weigh about 1 g to chase off a trash marauding dog or the neighbour's cat when after my birds. The cat has learned not to enter during daylight hours when the birds come in to feed. At night it is another story and drives my dog up the wall barking and waking me. I like the clay balls as they are non-lethal and will not ricochet but shatter on a hard target making them ideal in an urban setting.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

pgandy said:


> Nuts for me are the cheapest way to go and my primary ammo. But to take a simple nut a step further.


Those look deadly!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

If your kid has some Halloween candy laying around...we shoot skittles and they work great! Vaporize into powder when you hit something really hard.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's also a good idea!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

pgandy said:


> I have never used a pouch. I carry a Dankung clone that melts unseen in my hip pocket and does not alert metal detectors. A pouch would advertise. The points irritated my thigh to some extent and I think would have been a matter of time before they would have worn a hole in my relatively thin cloth pockets. My guess is that they would be less prone to wore a hole in a pouch, especially leather. And I think the problem nonexistent with a thick leather case that fastened securely to the belt. I stopped carrying them because I feared holing my pocket and I felt no need for the extra punch they gave. I carry three ½" lead balls in the streets for dogs although the government seems to have gotten the dog situation under control. Around the house and on the property I've switched to 9mm clay balls that weigh about 1 g to chase off a trash marauding dog or the neighbour's cat when after my birds. The cat has learned not to enter during daylight hours when the birds come in to feed. At night it is another story and drives my dog up the wall barking and waking me. I like the clay balls as they are non-lethal and will not ricochet but shatter on a hard target making them ideal in an urban setting.


Where does one obtain clay balls of consistent size/roundness/weight?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > I have never used a pouch. I carry a Dankung clone that melts unseen in my hip pocket and does not alert metal detectors. A pouch would advertise. The points irritated my thigh to some extent and I think would have been a matter of time before they would have worn a hole in my relatively thin cloth pockets. My guess is that they would be less prone to wore a hole in a pouch, especially leather. And I think the problem nonexistent with a thick leather case that fastened securely to the belt. I stopped carrying them because I feared holing my pocket and I felt no need for the extra punch they gave. I carry three ½" lead balls in the streets for dogs although the government seems to have gotten the dog situation under control. Around the house and on the property I've switched to 9mm clay balls that weigh about 1 g to chase off a trash marauding dog or the neighbour's cat when after my birds. The cat has learned not to enter during daylight hours when the birds come in to feed. At night it is another story and drives my dog up the wall barking and waking me. I like the clay balls as they are non-lethal and will not ricochet but shatter on a hard target making them ideal in an urban setting.
> ...


I got mine from Dankung awhile back. I now fail to find them in their listing. It was advertised as safe ammo as well as clay. I am sorry to see them deleted. I am glad that I went back for seconds when I did. http://www.dankung.com/emart/?zenid=6rt74subph1p26m3mq88i79si3


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

pgandy said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > pgandy said:
> ...


Thanks for your response.

Mike


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

cool


----------

